# Under Counter Radio



## dandee (Apr 22, 2010)

My cd/radio in my 2004 28rss is not working and I am looking for a replacement does anyone have experience with putting in a new radio that will still work with the speakers in you tt. Thanks


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I did this in my prior 28RSS, but I took a different route. I sold the trailer and forgot to get a final picture after I painted the middle section to match the cabinets. I was then able to relocate the paper towel holder to the location where the old stereo was...this worked a LOT better.

See this link below for all the pictures.

http://home.comcast....%20location.htm


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Just about any car stereo should work. All the stock Jensens RV steros are is a car stereo with a remote. Just be sre you get something the same size. You should have two power wires, four speaker wires (eight if you have outside speakers) and an antenna wire. I haven't purchased a car stereo in a lot of years, but I always liked www.crutchfield.com. You can get some really great deals at their outlet.


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

new radio

We replaced our radio (piece of junk!) in our 2004 21 RS.
Just added a black car mount and placed it in the same location.


----------

